# Zenmap starts up and then disappears



## rnutter (Jun 11, 2010)

Just installed the latest nmap/zenmap on my MB Pro running Snow Leopard.  When I click on Zenmap to start things up, I see the X11 icon and Zenmap show up on the toolbard and then Zenmap disappears.  Cant find a support forum for zenmap.  I can run nmap from command line so at least that much is working.

Any suggestions appreciated,
Ron


----------



## rnutter (Jun 11, 2010)

Uninstalled and reinstalled with no success.  Went to 5.30beta1 and was able to get it working.


----------

